# Triple Roller rod guides?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Whats the deal with triple roller rod guides? What are they for (as opposed to double roller)? And how do you string em up? Like the larger one on the right...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nobody knows?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The line would be run the same as any roller guide. The first one is a single roller and the second a double roller. Very common on larger trolling rods.

The first pic shows a double roller tip. The second pic shows a double roller on the rod. The line runs thru the rollers.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

So what is the third roller for?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The small part at the top is not a roller.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

What is it for? Id does roll if I recall correctly, just not like it is on ball bearings like the other two. Seems odd that they would add extra weight to an already heavy rod for no reason... :001_huh:


----------

